# S: Automatisieren mit Step 7 in AWL und SCL Disk



## Zefix (17 Februar 2005)

Hallo,
In dem Buch ist ja eine Diskette drin.
Habe das Buch schon fast ein Jahr und wollte nun mal auf diese Disk schauen.
Leider ,weiss der Teufel warum,ist die Disk nicht mehr lesbar.
Meine Frage nun,ob noch jemand das Buch hat und mir evtl. die Disk
per Mail oder wie auch immer zukommen lassen kann?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus
Gruss Zefix


----------



## Kurt (17 Februar 2005)

Voll lustig!
meine Disk aus dem Bauer Buch war bisher noch nie in einem 
Diskettenlaufwerk -> aber 
Test in drei Rechner, mit vier Betriebsystemen, das OS sagt:
Diese DISK schmeckt mir nicht - willste formatieren?

Scheint die haben da bei der Herstellung mal gemurkst!

Werde mal so ein DiskretteTool testen.

RESULT:
Die liesmich.txt konnte gerettet werde.
Die zwei ZIP's nur teilweise -> sind somit Schrott.

kurt


----------



## Znarf (17 Februar 2005)

Hallo
Ich habe die Disk und kann sie auch öffnen :lol: 
Wenn du mir deine Mail-Adresse gibst, sende ich dir die Dateien gerne zu.
Mein Buch ist von Hans Berger "Automatisieren mit Step7 in AWL und SCL"

Gruß

Andreas Franz


----------



## Zefix (18 Februar 2005)

Iss ja witzig,wenn die nur bei der hälfte Leute funzt.  :evil:


----------



## bapfy (26 Februar 2005)

würde sagen bei weniger als der hälfte.. meine geht auch nicht mehr! 
Wär super wenns mir auch jemand schicken könnte


----------



## Zefix (28 Februar 2005)

@Bapfy,

Schick mir deine E-Mail Addy damit ich dir die Datein zuschicken kann  :wink: 

Gruss Zefix


----------



## Benni89 (4 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wollte mir das Buch auch kaufen, zwecks SCL lernen.

Gibt es unterschiede in den Versionen 2002 und 2006 ?

da die 2002er eine ganze ecke Billiger ist

Gruß Benni


----------



## IBFS (5 Januar 2013)

Benni89 schrieb:


> Gibt es unterschiede in den Versionen 2002 und 2006 ?



Bezüglich SCL ist es in der STEP7 Classic wirklich völlig egal, denn der Sprachwortschatz und das SCL-Handling hat sich in all den Jahren nicht verändert.
Ob man am Ende wirklich die Diskette braucht, sei mal dahingestellt. Für mich ist das Buch alleine schon informativ genug gewesen - damals.

Es stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die nicht direkt mit SCL im TIA direkt beginnen willst.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Benni89 (5 Januar 2013)

Also mit tia hab ich noch keine Erfahrung

Ist das denn dort viel anders?

Hättest du evtl ein codebeispiel?


----------

